# oldest acl yoo hoo



## Dragon0421

I have a few acls that i have that i have been putting up so i can get an idea on them here is a yoo hoo that i have sorry i dont have them cleaned up going to get to that but i have been gone going to get to that tommorrow. just looking for info on the bottle and what you all think. Thanks to all the acl guys i am learning alot about the painted labels.


----------



## Dragon0421

closer front pic


----------



## Dragon0421

pic of the back of the bottle


----------



## madman

hey corey that is indeed an earlier yoo hoo nice bottle


----------



## TJSJHART

i'll agree it's an early one from maybe the early "60's" great find


----------



## ncbred

Here is my only Yoo Hoo...


----------



## cobaltbot

should have a date on the bottom


----------



## OsiaBoyce

This is the Yoo Hoo bottle to have.

 A 7 Oz. three color dated from 1949


----------



## OsiaBoyce

And from where? My hometown Batesburg-Leesville, S.C. center of the universe, heart of the cosmos. Cultural Mecca of the World.

  Actually this company was in the hundered yard wide strip between the two towns. When this bottle was put out the combined pop. of both towns was about 3k.

  This is a tuff bottle to find and they run in the 50+ range


----------



## OsiaBoyce

It's 1950 two color brother brings around 10.


----------



## suzanne

Reminds me of this book I read (Clockers)


----------



## diggermeister

Question: If all Yoo Hoo's are _Sterilized_. where do baby Yoo Hoo's come from?


----------



## wonkapete

Oh boy, Dragon had to bring up 'Yoo-Hoo'!  

 I loved Yoo-Hoo as a kid so that's one of the areas I concentrated in when I first started collecting.  It took several years but I finally amassed one of the most complete Yoo-Hoo collection ever assembled.  Yoo-Hoo recognized this and for years, they had me and my collection displayed on their website's intro page.  I even wrote a complete history on the drink for Blair back a few years ago.  I'll share a few pictures of my extensive Yoo-Hoo collection.

 Most people didn't know Yoo-Hoo started out as a line of fruity drinks in the early 1920s.  Here's a couple with original contents and paper labels.  







 Here's one of the first embossed Yoo-Hoos from the late 1920s.  It's embossed "The Fruity Beverages".






 Another embossed one with contents, but paper labels are gone:






 In the late 1920s, chocolate was added to the flavor line-up.  It became an instant hit because it was the first chocolate drink on market that didn't require refrigeration!  The original fruity flavors were dropped and chocolate became the sole drink of Yoo-Hoo!

 Here's one of the first cans from the late 1930searly 1940s.  Only one I've ever seen in my 25 years of collecting.  This one is extremely rare.






 A year or two later, they went to this unique, tall, skinny can.  Another one that rarely seen.  Early-mid 1940s.






 In the late 1940s, while the inventor of Yoo-Hoo was out golfing at the local country club, he often ran into Yogi Berra.  After a few weeks of golfing, Yogi was sold on Yoo-Hoo and was interested in investing.  Not only he invested, he helped promote it.  For the next 15-20 years, he and the Yankees would promote this drink.  For this reason, I often butted heads with baseball collectors because they eat up this early Yankee memorabilia.  It was tough outbidding on some of these pieces! 

 Check out the cans below.  The middle can is the toughest one to find with the Yankees facsimile autographs on it.  Later, they went with the can next to it with pictures of various Yankees on it.  






 Here's the first 'bottle cap' can.  Apparently another rare one.  A have several baseball guys that call me on a routine basis, asking when this one will be for sale.











 OK, let's get to a few bottles...






 more..






 more..






 more..






 more..






 Let's get to the cream of the crop..  a few hard to find paper labels from the 1960s.. and the probably the most sought after, hard to find Yoo-Hoo bottle ever!.. on the end is the elusive amber, sugar-free, ACL, throwaway!






 this picture shows a couple different cans..






 An old shipping box.. notice "A new flavor creation".. talking about the addition of the new chocolate flavor..





 another..






 another..






 this is probably enough.. you get the picture..here's a few crates






 how about a waxed cardboard crate?.. these are always hard to find..






 another variation..






 Want some syrup?  Glass bottles with original paper labels and original caps!






 I even have the original cardboard shipping box.






 oh, almost forgot about the 6 packs..






 another..







 The throwaways..






 I gotta show you a few signs.. an early one






 Another..






 1950s60s






 Lastly, a few more 1970s paper label throwaways..






 and a couple of the first strawberries from the early '70s.  I could post all day on Yoo-Hoo but you get an idea of what's out there.  I hope I didn't bore you all!


----------



## bubbas dad

great post wonkapete. really love the amber acl ndnr sugar free one.


----------



## Dragon0421

that is one awsome collection i never knew that they were so many diffrent bottles thanks for posting them


----------



## privvydigger

awesome post


----------



## Daubennett

Does anyone have a Yoo-hoo bottle pic dated from 1940-1945


----------



## M.C.Glass

I have this one from 1941. Earliest Yoo Hoo ACL I have is mid ‘50s.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

I live in Garfield N.J. and Find alot of yoohoo bottles and pieces.


----------



## Daubennett

I having difficulty dating these 2. I’m looking for ww2 era bottles. 1944?


----------

